# Strange Visitors



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I wasn't really sure where to put this, so mods can move it if they please. 

Apparently, Henny gets "visits" quite often from people I don't even know. My stables are on the corner of a fairly busy road. There's no entry gate to go down the drive way, but there is to get into the stables. There's always a lot of traffic down the drive as there's a storage facility between the barn and the back pasture. Henny's paddock is right next to the drive and right next to the storage facility fence. 

I've caught people on three separate occasions visiting Henny. The first was a couple with their little boy who was feeding Henny the really green grass from next to the drainage ditch. I had no problem answering their questions about him or anything. Apparently, they stop by "all the time" to visit Henny. They love him and had no idea horses could be so nice. 

The second time was this Saturday when a mom and her two boys came by. They parked, walked over to him and were there for about 5 minutes to even bother asking us if they could feed or pet him. One of the boys came running up to us asking if he could feed the horses an apple. I told him he could feed mine, but not the others. They were of course disappointed because Henny doesn't like apples and wouldn't take them. So after saying bye to him they left. 

The third time was yesterday right as we were going out the gate to take Henny for a walk. A man pulled up in his car with his little boy, laughing and saying his son loves Henny and they visit often. They didn't have a chance to get out and visit with him as we were literally about to walk down the road. 

I trust Henny to never show aggression or bite or anything, but there are other horses at the barn in other paddocks who WILL. Granted, they visit him the most because he's the nice "baby" but I don't want them thinking that all the horses are that nice and end up getting hurt. 

So my point. Do your horses get "visitors"? Do/Would you mind it? I don't really mind people visiting/petting him, but I do mind the treats. I'm worried they might feed him too much, or he might choke on them while I'm not there. He's also become a little mouthy around hands, which is not my fault as I rarely give him treats. It now makes so much sense though knowing how many people come and visit him. I just have no idea how many people come and visit him, and how they seem to think it's okay. Your opinion/advice on people visiting your horse?


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

We had people stop by and feed our horses 'treats' we asked them to stop feeding the horses because you never know what people think is ok to feed horses, they didn't stop, so we placed 'no trespassing signs' that didn't work, so we put up hotwire on the outside of the fence. That took care of the problem. It's awesome that people love showing their kids horses, but they don't realize that a good horse can have a bad day and bite their kid or worse. Maybe ask that they not feed the horses unless they talk to you before they do? I'd be worried the kids would come back without the parents and try to ride your horse next. :/


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

My colt is 10 months old. If I ever saw anyone on his back I would go ballistic. :evil:

I'm pretty limited in what I can do. I board at a facility, so I can't go adding to the fence or anything. It's a metal pipe fence as well. I could maybe put up a sign saying "Do not Feed the Horse." I also can't be there 24/7, so I have no idea when or how many people are visiting. I have no problem with them petting him, it's the treats I'm worried about. The little boy was feeding him some RICH grass which worries me the most. 

Said grass pictured here. The picture is not edited, it's that green.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Honestly I wouldn't be ok with the petting or touching either. You don't know if they had been around sick horses before, if your horse is going to have an "off" day, etc. 

In my personal opinion, its better to be safe than sorry. So I don't allow people to touch/feed my horses if I don't know them and aren't there to supervise. Thankfully to get to my horses people would have to go up my driveway right next to my house, so it makes it harder for random people to "pet the pwetty poneh" type thing.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Since you board I would talk to your BO and see what options you have and what can be done before you start making too many plans. They might have some good ideas as well.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

That's a good point, ND, I didn't think about that. Anything could very easily be transferred to Henny that way.

ETA: That's also good advice. I'll definitely be having a talk with the BO to see what they think could help/what they've done in the past.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Keep us updated on how it goes.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

It's hard being so good lookin!! :lol:


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Haha thank you! He's just so dang irresistible. :wink: Sometimes I can't help but attack him with hugs and kisses.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

At my old barn, Aires got visitors all the time. He had a very centrally-located stall and he was the flashiest horse on the property (who can miss the almost 16hh loud black and white pinto with the huge head and the blaze in the exact shape of South America? Lol). 

Anyway, my old BO did guided trail rides (dude string rides) and after the rides, a lot of people would wander the property and say hi to the horses. Inevitably they'd end up at Aires' stall because he loves attention and was the most noticeable horse there. This wasn't a huge deal to me as I knew he wouldn't bite and if he got tired of the attention, he'd walk to the back of his stall. Also, I wanted him used to strange people approaching him.

What I didn't like was the couple who tried to feed him coffee and tried to get my best friend to sell him to them (and they boarded there!!!). 

I think if you have a problem with what's going on, you need to talk to your BO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm going to take a stab at it that these are non horsey people coming to see him? These people may just be oblivious to the fact they are doing something wrong. 

The last childminder we had kept stopping with my son down the road when they'd do the school run to visit a horse - they named his Brownie and she bought him apples. It was only when I took the time to explain to her that she really shouldnt be touching somebody else's horse did she stop. It was a 3yo intact colt that she was petting and I once witnessed his owner's handling skills when I say the horse loose and he proceeded to beat the horse with a stick to get it back into the yard! I had to explain to her that she and/or the child could have been injured. She's not horsey - she hadn't a clue that there were risks. 

You should just explain to the parents that while you don't mind them looking at him, for safety reasons you would rather they don't touch.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Maple the problem lies in that she doesn't know for sure if there are more people stopping to pet and/or feed him than the ones mentioned. 

Heck people doing that could end up being a huge problem for the BO if someone stopping ever got hurt.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Well there is a chance the visitors may know each other, so if you tell any that are seen there, chances are the word will spread. 

I thinking talking to the BO is a good idea, what they can do I'm not sure - if the fence is on a right of way there may be little they can do. Possibly putting up a few warning signs along the fence may do the job.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

The big problem that no one has talked about is. "IF" something was to happen and someone got hart do you think that just because they weren't invited they won't sue? We has horse owners have to protect our horse from the public and we have to protect the public from our horses. If I was you I would make every effort for keep random people from gaining access to your horses. locked gates, fences, signs, guard towers, land mines.... its sad we have to think this way but it only takes one bit finger and you no longer own your horses someone else does.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Just a couple pictures so you can really visualize the setup. 










In the background you can see the entrance to the stables/storage facility. You can also see the giant gate that prevents people from driving into the stable area. You can easily go through the fence, though. In fact, that is what the boarders do 99% of the time to get in to feed unless we're bringing feed in or something. To the left is the giant drainage ditch. There's about 15-20 feet of a strip of land next to the road/back pasture, and that is where I normally take him for walks. That's also where people grab grass to feed to Henny and you can see how rich it is. 










Here's a view of the other end of the paddock, with the road leading to the storage facility. Dozens of vehicles pass by him every day just going to the storage facility. I honestly have no idea how many people are stopping by to see him, so I have no idea how much "extra" food he's getting. I know he doesn't like apples or carrots so that's not an issue. The biggest issue is the green grass.

I have also never actually talked to the barn OWNER. I have talked to the barn manager a couple times but she isn't much help. I get more help from the old couple that boards there who are friends with the BO and BM. I'll have to try and talk to the BM or see if the old man can get a hold of the BO for me as I don't even have his phone number. I'm sure the BO would be more than eager to put up signs to prevent any problems if someone ever gets hurt. I don't ever worry about Henny, but I know accidents can happen if they make him mouthy. I certainly reprimand him any time he even thinks about getting mouthy with me. The other horses there though could DEFINITELY hurt someone. If I feel hesitant handling those horses, then I know it could be a bad situation for non-horsey people. 

Drafty, Coffee? Really?! That's just crazy. And yes, these are non-horsey people visiting him. I've spoken with the three adults on all occasions and they all asked me what it was like to own a horse.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That's why I said it could end up being a huge problem for the BO. It's not the OP who would end up being sued, it would be the land owner...


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

with people feeding him he could become nippy and Bite very easily. I believe "correct me if I am wrong" Colts can start acting stud like and actually bite and strike our pretty fast. I would worry that someone could get hurt. And although it would be there fault the BO and you could be sued and they would fault you and BO. I also think you have to have different insurance for studs.
correct me if I am wrong.. and also if I am mistaking him and he is gelded disregard the post .. 
I think signs and warnings should be posted and said to the "visitors"


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Kayella said:


> Drafty, Coffee? Really?! That's just crazy. And yes, these are non-horsey people visiting him. I've spoken with the three adults on all occasions and they all asked me what it was like to own a horse.


Yep. My best friend watched them. The guy had a Starbucks coffee cup in his hand, took the lid off, and offered it to Aires. Aires just sniffed it, then looked at him like "Riiiiiiiight" and walked away.

It was always "fun" to show up to five or six people (kids and adults) crowded around my stall trying to pet my horse. I'd grab his halter, walk in and halter him, then as soon as they saw I was leading him out, they'd scatter. Apparently pestering the big pretty horsie through the stalls bars is something entirely different than coming face-to-face with him in the open. *rolls eyes* It was worse when his stall was next to the road. Every Tom, **** and Harry driving by would stop and try to pet him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

^^ that!!
I had people pet my horses over the fence, feed them salami sandwiches and moldy bread, had them go IN the pasture. We have a law(Germany), that holds the owner responsible for any damage a horse does, even to people trespassing.
So I printed fliers, for every other fencepost of my pasture, saying that they(people) wouldn't like their children take sweets from strangers and said strangers touch their children inappropriately. The size of the writing was normal type writer style. 
So we went in hiding one Sunday....EVERYBODY who passed read EVERY flier, one length of fence had a small ditch alongside, folks jumped the ditch for every sign.
I guess it sunk in
The only one who actually argued with us was a teacher. She thought we couldn't tell her to not pet or feed the horses. I asked what she would think if I would come in her yard and mess with her car. She understood then..........


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Yep. My best friend watched them. The guy had a Starbucks coffee cup in his hand, took the lid off, and offered it to Aires. Aires just sniffed it, then looked at him like "Riiiiiiiight" and walked away.
> 
> It was always "fun" to show up to five or six people (kids and adults) crowded around my stall trying to pet my horse. I'd grab his halter, walk in and halter him, then as soon as they saw I was leading him out, they'd scatter. Apparently pestering the big pretty horsie through the stalls bars is something entirely different than coming face-to-face with him in the open. *rolls eyes* It was worse when his stall was next to the road. Every Tom, **** and Harry driving by would stop and try to pet him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Cody would have taken the whole Cup!! lol and possible shook it all over making a mess of the people !


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I finally had to put up a sign because the BO wouldn't do anything about the people. I just said "Watch out! I'm young and I may bite!" Didn't have a problem with strangers after that. My trainer friend let her lesson kids pet him and there were a few boarders who had permission to pet him, but other than that, no.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

OK, he is i*nsanely* cute! No wonder he's got such a fan base.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I tend to agree with the comments that reflect negative aspects of your situation -- inadvertently passing on disease, the innocent bite, the impending law suit, etc.

My thought, Kayella, is that Hennie's paddock looks fairly large so would it be possible to do a run of electric fence on the inside to keep little Mr. Irresistable away from the perimeter fence?

If you're thinking of going with signage, please use careful wording as you don't want to recognize him as a danger because that could not end well for Hennie later. Any horse person worth their salt would recognize instantly that he is not but chances are you won't be dealing with that type of person. For example, 'no trespassing' or 'please don't feed or pet me' is OK; 'horse bites do not touch' or 'stay back dangerous horse' not so OK.

Good luck.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I have to agree with Chevaux here. If you put up signs saying "don't touch or pet me, I bite" or similar then if/when he does do it the defendant will say you knew he was known for it and had him in a situation that was would allow access by the victim.. AS STOOPID as it is, it is what we have to protect ourselves from. The simplest of oversight in wording could cost you and the BO thousands of dollars and ownership.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

He is indeed gelded and shows no aggression. He's a well behaved little boy for only being 10 months old, but accidents can happen if they give him a treat wrong or spook him or something. I would honestly be more concerned about the other horses hurting someone than him. With him, I'm more worried about them hurting HIM. 

I think I'll go ahead and put up signs on his paddock fence. Not sure how I would do it, but it needs to be done. If the BO or BM says anything, I'll just say I'm saving them a potential hassle in the future. 

Haha, thank you Maple! He is one big cutie patootie, that's for sure. Although I may be a little biased. 

Good advice, Chevaux. As I board at a facility, I don't think I'll be able to alter/add to the fencing in any way. I think signs would be the best route, something along the lines of "Please do not pet/feed horse. We are not liable for any injuries" or something like that.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Kayella said:


> He is indeed gelded and shows no aggression. He's a well behaved little boy for only being 10 months old, but accidents can happen if they give him a treat wrong or spook him or something. I would honestly be more concerned about the other horses hurting someone than him. .


 Ok  Confused me cause you stated he was a Colt earlier.. that takes that issue away. I would talk to BO and put up signs and also ask anyone who stops to not pet or feed unless you are there and "let them" for there safety and yours and henny's


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Haha that's my bad. I guess I feel weird calling him a gelding when he's still a baby and not even a year old. I guess it's like callin a horse a filly until they're 2-3?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I would discourage any feeding period. Horses can choke easily on apples/carrots, and then you would have the vet bill. Or the disposal fees.

As for just petting them, of two minds here.

One says, maybe will foster further desire to be around horses.

One says way too many people are idiot nowadays.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Kayella said:


> Haha that's my bad. I guess I feel weird calling him a gelding when he's still a baby and not even a year old. I guess it's like callin a horse a filly until they're 2-3?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would think you could call a foal or gelding :wink:
IDK Gelding does make him sound older. what ever you call hime he is a Cute Lil Stinker!!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes, I would be worried about choke. He's choked twice before so I now always soak his feed. He doesn't like apples or carrots, but that could always change. I don't think he's yet to get the full concept of treats. He just doesn't know that he can eat anything that large. Large being a cubed apple piece. He's a funny boy, but choke is worrisome for me. 

Haha, thanks CS. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gremmy (Feb 17, 2009)

I may have missed this, but is it possible to move him to a less accessible paddock?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

All of the other paddocks are already rented. He is actually in the "sick" paddock. So he's technically not supposed to be there. But if he is stalled, he stocks up, so he is in there for a health related issue. There is the back pasture of about 8 acres, but I don't want to turn him out there until I move my pony there with him and we fix the fence that's too short. The back pasture doesn't have the road leading to it and you can't really see the horses past the tree line and the large drainage ditch. Once we fix the fence and get my pony situated, we'll be kicking the both of them out there 24/7 and there would be a smaller chance of people visiting him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

If that doesn't work what about getting some cheap hot wire and stakes and running it around the outside of his paddock? Maybe one about knee and one waste high... If they cant get to him physically they will stop coming.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

If the signs don't work, I'm not sure if my BO will let me put up some electric tape. I don't see why he would be against it, but you never know. There's also only about 2-3 feet of grass between his paddock fence and the road going into the storage facility, so there's not much room to work with. :/


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I would be piiiiiiiiiissed if that was my horse. I would put up a trail cam or closed circuit monitoring and put up a sign telling people they will be held liable for any injury or sickness caused to the horse and tell them that the premises is monitored 24/7. Electric fencing is not a bad idea either.
I don't like other people touching or feeding my horse. They can transmit disease, cause behavior and health issues and in a show horse can cause positive drug tests. The coffee thing would have thrown me right over the edge, especially close to a show.
If your horse choked, was poisoned, etc.. it would be heartbreaking! First and foremost we have to protect our horses. If little jimmy loses a finger then oh well maybe mommy and daddy should be letting him play with a large, young animal over a fence on someone else's property without permission. No trespassing signs are always good as well.

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Your BO needs to become familiar with the attractive nuisance laws in your state -

Are Horses Attractive Nuisances? | Horses and the Law | TheHorse.com


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

The people visiting your horse just don't understand, they don't see it the same way that horse owners do, and they don't see the risks involved. 

I'd just put up a sign saying horses can be dangerous animals, and can bite and kick. Please don't feed the horses.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

That was a great read, mls. It's crazy what people can be sued for, even if the person was trespassing in the first place. 

That is definitely true, Alex. The first family that I found visiting Henny actually asked me, "Are all horses this nice?" I got the :shock: look going before I quickly answered, "NO! Not all horses are this nice." It can definitely be a big safety hazard if people have no idea how much damage a horse can do. You would think people would see a giant 1000 pound animal and think, "Oh, maybe I should practice some safety precautions around this horse I don't even know." But they just don't know because the horses they've been around have been dead heads at a trail riding facility.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

mls said:


> Your BO needs to become familiar with the attractive nuisance laws in your state -
> 
> Are Horses Attractive Nuisances? | Horses and the Law | TheHorse.com


I just got done reading this it's worth the time to read it and understand it.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I vote for the electric fence on the inside as well. I don't see why the BO or BM would have an issue with it. The amount of hydro is minimal and as long as it is only INSIDE your horse's area, who else would be affected?


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Subbing!


----------



## Serenity616 (Oct 6, 2012)

Kayella said:


> My colt is 10 months old. If I ever saw anyone on his back I would go ballistic. :evil:
> 
> I'm pretty limited in what I can do. I board at a facility, so I can't go adding to the fence or anything. It's a metal pipe fence as well. I could maybe put up a sign saying "Do not Feed the Horse." I also can't be there 24/7, so I have no idea when or how many people are visiting. I have no problem with them petting him, it's the treats I'm worried about. The little boy was feeding him some RICH grass which worries me the most.
> 
> Said grass pictured here. The picture is not edited, it's that green.


That grass is SO green! :shock: I am so jealous! We had 9.5" of snow in one day last week and rain/snow today. I am ready for the green grass to appear!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

People ignore signs, or don't see them, even if they are right in front of their faces, I have 4 Beware of Dog signs, and live at the end of dead end road, 2 miles up a mountain, maybe 10 residences on the whole road. I still get the odd sales person, religious solitictor (JW), or what have you, come down my long driveway, past all the signs and try to get out of their vehicles with 3 dogs barking their faces off. Go figure?


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

I am very wary of anyone that approaches our paddock fence when I have the horses grazing next to the road. We live just out of town on a busy road with no footpath so the only foot traffic we get are the local kids that walk up to the swimming hole past our house in the summer time. These kids all come from a pretty rough neighbourhood and I am constantly catching them throwing rocks at the horses, so my horses are pretty wary of approaching them. I always watch out the window as luckily the kids are always so loud that I can hear them coming from a mile away. They smash bottles on the road, graffiti our letter boxes and go through our mail etc. I have yelled at them a few times but its tough because I dont want them coming back when we arent there so I only let the horses in there when I am home. One thing that worked quite well was I started shovelling the manure into the long grass on the street side of the fence, I had heard a few yelling out to each other that they just stepped in something nasty, very satisfying  Bring on winter when they will stop coming up for swims.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

In a bit of a different situations, I worked with a company that provided pony rides at fairs and such. All the ponies, when not working, would be in a pen together. People were constantly trying to pet them. One big concern for that was if/when the ponies got riled up and rushed past the fence...they could easily pin an arm, break an arm, break the back/neck of a kid who was climbing through to reach them... Not to mention they were ponies and some were notorious biters. 

But, people *don't *read signs. They also don't tend to listen.

I worked at Subway and once in a while we would run out of some types of bread. Once we ran out of all the bread :shock: (kid's tournaments and such). We put a sign face height on the door, a sign over the bread sign and greeted every customer with "We are currently out of all types of bread but can make a wrap or salad. Sorry for the inconvience." and people would reply, oh that's ok, I'll have a footlong on Herbs and Cheese.....:? Face palm.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Happy to live on the back of 30 acres with a gun. 

The one time someone decided to hop our fence, trek up our loooong driveway, walk into our barn, and then knock on the apartment door, they were greeted with the end of a barrel. Lucky they didn't get shot. Some people are ridiculously oblivious to putting themselves in danger by messing with other people's property.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, there is a woman who apparently lives in the neighborhood where I board, and brings one of those gigantic two-child running strollers through the property and the barn aisles every weekend. I was riding outside one day when she rolled around the outdoor ring in that giant thing, with the kids running along outside it. My horse was fine, but I just couldn't believe the audacity of bringing two little kids onto private property and walking through the barn like it was hers. Another time they ran up to my horse while she was on crossties being groomed and started getting all in her face. Again, my horse is used to kids, she didn't do anything, but geez.

I think people see horses and fields and somehow in their mind they think it's a park, not private property.


----------



## deltadawn (Feb 21, 2013)

you no how you see the posters of "this is what meth/crack does to you". Then has pic's of the people. So, put up a poster " this is what a horse can do to you "lol i thought that was kinda funny. That would make me nervouse and a little p'oed if that was happing to me. Non- horsey people are dangerous un supervised ( or supervised)


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i have kind of a funny story... at our old boarding facility they kept the horses in pasture surrounded by hot wire. Some young girls thought it would be okay to just climb in chase the horses around... unfortunately one girl was wearing shorts and she legged over the wire and was unpleasantly surprised to come in direct contact with it. my step dad had to run out and grab her, screaming and crying, straddled over the wire, and threw her in the grass. I got a good laugh out of it. Those kids never came back after that. hahaha!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I had people begin to touch my horse, people at my aggistment thought they had rights to move her. There were floods here and all the other paddocks drain into my paddock so mine became a swamp and my aggistment owner agreed I could put Smarty out in the paddock with his horses until it dried out (he didnt want me putting her intto one of the free paddocks :s hmm )
Then I went out to find someone had taken off her rainsheet and she was shivering and shaking and i couldnt find it and was heading to work, freaked out I put a status up on facebook and tagged everyone from the aggistment saying if you took smartys rain sheet off please put it back on. I am at work and whoever took it off has left her shaking. Found out one of my friends thought he was doing me a favour but he put it back on her while i was at work.
Week later I went out and found Smarty was put back in her flooded paddock. I was furious, I can't tell you how mad I am as I cannot use those word here but my aggistment owner told me he had not put her in there, she wasn't supposed to be in there and because of some idiot she spent the day standing in dirty water, manure and mud up to her knees in some spots. Considering what I paid for out there I was absolutely furious that every other horse out there was nice and dry and then smarty was all soggy mud everywhere shivering...it just was horrible to see her like that.

My paddock is closest to the road so some people do stop and pat my horse from time to time. I dont like it but if anyone ever started feeding her treats I would put up a sign saying "Horse kicks, bites, spooks and farts. Do not enter without permission." and then i'd put another sign beside it "Horse bites very hard, do not feed treats" (put a little photo of an injury someones gotten from being bitten and put a comment under it saying do you want this to be your hand? .... Don't think many will touch him then.


But seriously, I can really see why everyone stops, He is soo beautiful!! if people are there when you turn up maybe just politely ask them not to feed your horse.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Thankfully my horse is boarded at a rather hidden place. Unless you KNOW it's there and are willing to drive past the very threatening signs belonging to a neighbor and then the BO's house (complete with motion alarms) you can't get to my horse.

We used to live in a neighborhood that was across the street from a boarding facility. The school bus picked up on the road between the two on the boarding facility side (simply because that's the side of the bus the door was on) and the BO for the place was on some kind of crazy rampage. She showed up one morning screaming, yelling and cussing at the kids that they weren't allowed anywhere near the horses (the ones that were at least a 1/4 mile back from the fence and had absolutely zero interest or contact with the kids). She then tried to shoo the kids across the street (nope, you don't own the shoulder and if they don't stand there the witchy bus driver would drive past without stopping). 

We finally called the cops who told her to put up No Trespassing signs and forbid her from being withing 500ft of the bus stop during drop-off and pick-up times. Crazy part is the horses never got within a 1/4 mile of the fence so they never had any sort of contact with the kids. There were always several parents present who wouldn't have let kids go into the pasture, not that the kids even wanted to.... way too busy chasing and annoying each other!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope that "No Trespassing" signs will help to keep unwanted visitors from your cute little colt! He's such a darling, no wonder that everyone wants to pet him. 

Regarding unwanted visitors, I have several stories of my own.

I used to work at a lesson/trail ride barn that also had a breeding program. Lots of horses of all ages in the pastures and the riding arena, lots of people around every day. Of course, there always were those who wanted to seat their kids on a foal or tried reaching over the fences to pet colts or moody mares, but two cases stand out. First, I once had to excort a couple out of a paddock where they had crawled under a huge electric fence and were preparing to have a romantic picnic. If that's not enough, they said that they just wanted to relax in the presence of the "cute, black horse" they had seen grazing in the far end of the paddock. The horse in question was a breeding stallion, and very protective of his territory, especially against stangers. They were honestly lucky that he hadn't spotted them yet.

On a different day, I went in the barn to feed the horses...just to find a woman and two small kids in the stallion section of the barn! They were hanging out by the stall of a particularly flighty Arab stallion and, as I ran to them to tell how dangerous it is and excort them out...ANOTHER KID CRAWLED OUT OF THE STALL. The mother had just let her kid to crawl in a stall to pet the cute, gray horsey that could have easily killed him! She was completely clueless and regarded me as rude for not letting them stay in the barn not a minute longer, even after I explained how extremely dangerous the situation was!

I've also experienced that people get kind of offended when you explain that horses can cause harm, as if it meant that the horses in question are somehow "not right" for being large and potentially dangerous animals, and as all horses should typically be nice and hugabble for anyone who'd want to touch them.

Regarding my own horse, I dislike when strangers want to approach and pet/feed him. He enjoys company, but can quickly become pushy and start biting if is given treats, as he is a very dominant gelding with a stud-like behavior and needs assertive handling to be nice to be around. Also, non-horsey people are often completely clueless regarding what (or how much!) a horse can eat and I'd hate if someone gave him something he shouldn't have.

I'm moving him to a larger and more public barn in a couple of weeks, and I'm thinking of putting a sign on his stall door, something along the lines of "Please, don't give me any treats." or alike.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Can you run a hot tape around the inside of his area? Put a sign up warning people that it is live.
If not, signs in HUGE LETTERS stating - DO NOT FEED or something along those lines may help?
I'd be livid if people were treating and petting my horse. You just can't be too carefull


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I am honestly hesitant to run hot tape in his paddock. One, what would stop people from crawling through the outer fence(which is very easy to climb through) and just meeting him at the hot tape? Also, I know they learn their lesson very easily about how the tape hurts, but he's "special" after his accident so I don't know how he'd take it. It would also take some space from his paddock and I really do encourage him to move around as much as possible. If he doesn't get enough exercise he stocks up so the more he moves around his paddock the better. I could maybe see if I could run some outside his paddock just a couple feet from his fence. I could see that being all around better in his situation, it's just a matter of if they will let me do it. 

I've always wanted to put up a game camera or something to watch him. Though, doesn't that require access to internet? I'm not sure. I'd love to be able to watch him while I'm not there.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

So ANOTHER family just pulled up while I was putting on Henny's fly mask. Didn't even say anything to me, just let their baby go "gah gah" through the car window at him before backing up and driving off. Really? Seriously? If I hadn't been here they probably would have gotten out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I am kinda glad my guy doesn't really let strangers touch him. I would be furious if someone did that to my horse. I would put up a "no trespassing" and no feeding sign. Might want to throw in that there is a camera there...(even if there isn't)


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Maybe you can find some kind of "ugly mask" to put on him.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

See, that's the thing. Henny will walk up to anypony and everypony. He's just so dang friendly. Having such a nice horse isn't always a blessing LOL!

Not to brag or anything, but I'd have to get Henny an "ugly sack" to cover up all his cuteness. :lol: :lol:

I was thinking something along the lines of, "Do not feed or pet me. I'm sick and I choke!" And then at the bottom put "Under camera surveillance" just to chase off anyone who's still willing to feed a sick and choking horse.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I would put up a simple temporary electric fence 5 feet away from the main fence to keep Henny off of the fence and away from the people, as well as the "no touching/feeding the horse signs".


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Kayella said:


> See, that's the thing. Henny will walk up to anypony and everypony. He's just so dang friendly. Having such a nice horse isn't always a blessing LOL!
> 
> Not to brag or anything, but I'd have to get Henny an "ugly sack" to cover up all his cuteness. :lol: :lol:
> 
> I was thinking something along the lines of, "Do not feed or pet me. I'm sick and I choke!" And then at the bottom put "Under camera surveillance" just to chase off anyone who's still willing to feed a sick and choking horse.


 :-o...brony?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

EquineBovine said:


> :-o...brony?


Maaaaybe


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Kayella said:


> Maaaaybe


 Pegasister? :wink:


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

I would imagine that if you suddenly put up signs that said things like "do not feed/touch horses" that the people who were petting and feeding the horses would stop, just because you had already talked to them and the signs would obviously be directed at them. I personally wouldn't feel comfortable with random people feeding/touching my horse while I'm not around, but that's just me.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

I dont like this topic because its my greatest fear....


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Brony all the waaaay!

I would hope so, Autumn. I think I'll put up signs and if I catch anyone else afterthat, I'll have to get more drastic. We'll seeee.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

It would be a bit extreme, but you could put up cameras? That's only if it really, really bothered you. But then again, if you already put up signs, there's not much else you can do even if you did catch them on camera. Maybe just talk to them in person? Explain to them the situation.

I've never really had this problem before!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd have no problem putting up a camera. I'm just not sure how I'd be able to stream it. Don't you need an internet source? I have no idea bahaha.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Beats me! Google it?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Google always saves the day. Too bad I'm too lazy to look it up right now LOL.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Hahaha, I understand that. It's sad we have the convenience of Googling things and yet we are still too lazy to do so.

Let us know how this situation with the strangers plays out!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Will do.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I haven't had many problems with strangers and our horses, but uneducated relatives, yes. Most of my horses were given far too many treats in their former homes, and I've tried to break them of being mouthy, and I never give my horses treats anyway. I had family members come over and be petting Takala, and they'd let her take their entire hand in her mouth! If I told them not to let her do that, they just replied "no, it's okay". I've had to tune up others because they'd let Tenakee lip their hand for about an hour looking for treats because it "felt cool". 

People don't understand that I don't give my horses treats not because I'm worried about them getting fat, but because I don't want them to maul unsuspecting, under-educated victims. Tenakee got upwards of 15 treats the day she had her foal, and I was not impressed. Not that many people need to be visiting a day old foal anyway. I go out of my way to destroy treats, yet new ones are constantly bought. If you train a horse right, you don't need treats to win them over. Food doesn't merit you any respect.

I am a little protective of my horses, and definitely don't have interest in dumb people who won't listen! My blood is boiling just thinking about it. If I were you, I'd quit my job, by a lawn chair and a gun and sit in my horse's pasture to ward off any naysayers. But then again I am sick and waiting for the sleeping medicine to kick in, so I may be going a bit overboard.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Get a trail camera and just bring it in and view the pictures. It doesn't require internet, just a HD or and HDSC card like a normal camera would. It is triggered by action. Hunters use them for seeing what animals travel a certain trail or come to the bait pile. 

You can find fairly cheap ones too.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Could you get the police involved? It is your property and your horses, right? Or would they really not be able to do anything?


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Blah... make that a SD or a SDHC card... my brain isn't working!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Haha BD I can understand where you're coming from. The people tonight irritated me the most because they didn't even say anything to me. >8( While sitting with Henny all day would be awesome, he's a giant money pit and I gotta feed dat babeh. 

ETA: The game cam sounds awesome, GG. I will definitely be looking into that. Should just be able to buy on at Academy or something?

Unfortunately, it's not my property. I board at a stable down the road from my house. If this were my property, I WOULD be sitting out there with a gun. :twisted:


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Hehe...you could sit there all day and charge the people money! Just kidding. By the way, did you get my message, Kayella?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes ma'am I did.  Send me a friend request and I'll accept!


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Sent!


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

A farm I used to work at had a simular problem but it was the same person every time so they just talked to the person and he stopped.

If you get a camera you should get one of those signs that say 'Smile you're on camera!'. It would scare me if I was doing something I sould not be. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

That's what I'm thinking. People will see the signs and go, "Naaah, they're not here, they won't know!" But if they know they're being watched, they're a lot more hesitant to do something they know they shouldn't.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

you can put up dummy cameras up with signs with the please don't feed/property monitored, but in order for you to actually see anything you need internet access and power to the cameras.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

That's what I was thinking, ND. They don't necessarily have to on to scare people away, they just need to think that they're on and I can see what they're doing. There's no internet or power source out by his paddock, either.


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

Thinking out of the box a bit here compared to other replies, but if the majority of these visitors are storage unit patrons, could you talk to the owner of the storage unit about it? Maybe he/she could attach a memo with their monthly bill asking patrons to please respect the wishes of the neighboring stable, and not pet or feed the horses. Perhaps even note that the stable offers lessons starting at x age and if you'd like to learn more or take riding lessons, to call them. 

You could do that, in addition to putting signs up. Personally, I would not have my horse in a paddock that accessible to random people. I had a mare who was allergic to carrots, I had a sign on her stall stating that, but there was always one lady who would still feed her. Not saying your horse is allergic, but just the thought of someone feeding something I didn't ok first irks me! Ignorance is not an excuse, they don't know if your horse has to be on a special diet, has metabolic issues (doubtful at his age, but bear with me) or other reasons not to be given lush green grass or treats. I'd be moving him to the back pasture sooner rather than later, out of sight out of mind.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That's a really good idea Blue Smoke.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't think it's storage people that are visiting him. They come, pet on him, and then leave. It's not a "Oh, let's pet the pony on the way to our storage unit" situation. At least, not from what I've seen. Our stable doesn't give lessons either haha. We're just a quiet little barn where we board our horses. 

But like I said earlier, it's the only paddock available as all the others are rented. I really don't think it's fair that people are able to rent multiple paddocks, so they really have no room to complain that he is in the "sick" paddock. I would love to get him moved to the back pasture ASAP. But, I'm not going to turn him out there alone or with a 3 foot fence he could jump and potentially get hung up in. So I'll have to resort to signs and a camera of some sort until the fence is fixed and our pony gets moved out there. As soon as we get our income taxes back, I'll definitely be loaning my dad the funds to do so. Off topic, but he's getting enough back to resurrect our truck!! <3 No more having to worry about bumming rides when I have to haul Henny somewhere muahaha.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Blue Smoke said:


> You could do that, in addition to putting signs up.


The sign should say "Private property - no trespassing".

Telling a non horse person a horse is allergic to something could very well entice them to try it to see what happens.


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

mls said:


> The sign should say "Private property - no trespassing".
> 
> Telling a non horse person a horse is allergic to something could very well entice them to try it to see what happens.


Ya, I was not talking about a lengthy sign explaining about all the things that could go wrong if you feed a horse something, I was talking about a sign saying something like "DO NOT PET OR FEED ME!" as OP is planning on putting up anyway, from her posts, something easy to understand, short, and to the point... My comment regarding allergies was only MY personal experience with my horse who was allergic... and signs obviously didn't do much help there. Luckily, the BO in my case was quick and willing to enforce anything that would cause a horse, or human, harm.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

URG! I hate when people come through and they stop and take pics of my horses!!! On MY property!!! Just because i live on an old dirt road, a mile and a half from the daggon wind mills, doesn't give them any reason to stop and take pics of my horses, i don't care how beautiful it is!!! ASK FIRST!!!
I always loved how my husband cousins (they have like 6 kids), and all their kids are like can we ride the horse, can we pet the horse...can we this....can we that....bla bla bla....Well one day i was stacking hay in the barn, and i walk over to my house and see them there, and their daggone kids are in my pasture!!!! Ok i just flipped out!!! I told them, and their parents to stay out of the fields, unless you never wanted to come back to my house again. I had 2 coming yearlings in the pasture, with my aged gelding, a mare who bit, one who kicked, and another who didn't care about anything, and a gelding who spooked at everything and would run as if his life depended on it. I was waiting on one of the kids to touch the fence...since it's really really hot.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Personally i would be there and try to catch each and every person who stopped and talk to them, and explain things, if that doesn't work, i'd put up signs and a game cam, down load the pics take them to the police station have them run the photos through their computer, and get their info, and send them a letter or drop in and talk to them about trespassing on the BO property, and fooling with your horse. If that doesn't work, i'd talk to the BO and put up and electric fence on the inside and outside of his fence, for the time being until he's moved into his new pasture....
maybe i'm going a little extreme here huh?? LOL
Since i live in the middle of nowhere and am a housewife/farm worker/owner....i can stay at home and sit in the pasture with a lawn chair and a gun LOL :wink:


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you think some of these people would gladly try and pet a peacefully grazing bull?? I think not....you could use that as a neat little comparison LOL


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

In my book, as long as they stay out of the pasture its fine, going into the pasture thats a big no no. We have three horses that are pastured adjacent to a business (veterinary). I have looked out the window to see various people introducing various pets to the horses. I always feel bad for the cats. These poor cats, already upset at being in a cat carrier, riding in the car, vaccinated are then accosted by my horses giant nose, because their owners want fluffy to "meet the horses". I can't stand out next to the pasture and yell at everyone who comes up. The horses are smart enough to know when to interact and when they are no longer are entertained they leave. We have only ever really gotten after folks who go into the pasture. Thats not safe. I do have one mare who will not hesitate to put her teeth on someone if the notion takes her. She is in the back, if someone goes into the back touches her and gets bit well thats their problem for trespassing and seeking that mare out. Mostly, if the horse has the option to leave they will leave. Its possible that we have been really lucky in this situation. 

We did have a few neighborhood boys who would go and toss rocks at the horses to get them to run. That stopped after a well placed phone call to their parents and a discussion about liability and harassment.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I have another concern, no one here has thought about him ever being stolen! He is still little yet (BTW very adorable, and glad to hear he's doing well) and if he's as social as you say he is, what if someone just got the notion to take him?? 
It has been happening a lot lately, with horses being taken right out of their pastures! Just some food for thought, and that is my worst fear.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

The stable is actually very secure in that aspect. It's metal piping fence all around the front barn and paddocks. There is a giant, and I mean giant, entry gate we literally have to drag to get open that is kept locked at all times. No one could get in there with a trailer. I'm sure if someone thought creatively enough they could get him out of there, but let's hope that never happens.


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

NO, you shouldn't let people do that, because eventually, they will think its ok and some dumb kid is gonna climb the fence and end up getting hurt, or what if someone tries to steal him? I've heard of that happening before. At the barn I work at, people come up ALL the time, down a very long driveway and walk up to the fence line or actually INTO the pasture and try to feed and pet the horses. One time some people went up to a horse that was kept in a separate area because he was new so he had to 'acclimate' or whatever, and the people walked up to him [Even though he's really far away from the actual house] and the BO went ballistic.


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

I would at least put up signs on his fence that say something along the lines of "please do not feed the horse" or "don't stick your hands inside the pen."

He may be the nicest boy ever, but this may not only make sure he doesn't get fed something that will make him sick, but also prevent someone from possibly getting hurt by him and suing you.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I personally like the "Don't feed me, it might make me sick" signs. I haven't tested the theory yet but I feel that might make people not want to feed them more than a "please do not feed me" sign because it brings up a potential consequence. And it will hopefully make them feel bad at the thought of making them sick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I did get some signs that say "Private Property - No Trespassing" with a white space at the bottom for me to write something. I've just got to hang them up on the fence


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Mudpie is boarded at a co-op barn that's open to anyone and everyone in a certain "community." It's at the intersection of two busy roads, and across from a little parking lot with a gas station, dentist, hardware store, etc. There are frequently non-horse people that come and pet the horses. I've yet to see anyone feed them, but I'm obviously not there 24/7.

Mostly they go to the front row of horses, and only a few people actually enter the facility.

Mudpie is pretty far back away from the perimeter fence, so he doesn't get a lot of visitors, which I prefer. 

If someone were to feed a horse or enter a stall, I would say something, but it's largely none of my business.


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

To be honest, I would have probably have been one of those people when my daughter was little and horse crazy...( blush) Just glad I did not know where all the horse stables were back then! Trying to think what would have been effective in stopping me from patting the nice horse up at the fence... maybe a sign saying something like " I know Im cute... but please just admire me, dont pat or give me treats... my mom says I cant have any" I would probably have responded better to that than a "DONT FEED THE HORSE" sign. No, I would not have fed him, but since your boy is so doggone cute, I may have told my daughter "oh his mom says he cant have treats... lets just look at him" 
You would be encouraging their love of horses, with a little education at the same time...
I know one danger with people giving him treats will be that he will begin to think everyone that comes up has some for him... dont need him getting pushy..


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I wouldnt be at all happy with anyone petting my horses - when we first moved here I had to ask a neighbour (politely) to not encourage them to the fence with treats and when explained they understood the reasoning behind it.
Horses can easily nip someone without meaning to be aggressive but you also have no idea what they might be feeding them that could cause choke or colic
Putting up a length of electric tape or rope between the horses and the road fence would help deter most people - I think you're supposed to put a sign up warning that its there but not sure about that


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

Even if you dont have the fence 'electrified' I am guessing people would stay clear if they THOUGHT it was hot... :wink:


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Sooo just a little update.  I finally got around to putting the signs up. Hopefully they will help deter people from loving on Henny. And we apparently do have surveillance cameras, but I've heard they don't work half the time? I dunno. Anyways, pics. 



















(Excuse the poop, I clean up afterwards :lol


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

That looks OK - I hope it works.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Hope so! We're moving my pony to be with Henny next weekend so as soon as he gets settled in and they get buddy buddy again, we'll be turning them out on the back pasture after we make sure the fence is okay. Excitement is an understatement for how I feel right now!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Wanted to share - as I want to protect my nippy gelding (when around treats) from getting too much treats by barn visitors, but didn't want him to look too dangerous by intimidating "Danger! Horse bites!" signs (experience with barn people in some barns I've been to previously hitting such horses in the head just because they stretch their neck over fence/stall doors...), I made him a sign that says - "Careful! I eat hands!".  I hope that does the trick.


----------

